# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Làm Xét nghiệm ADN tại Nha Trang ở đâu

## lephuongmotel

🎯XÉT NGHIỆM ADN LÀM KHAI SINH TẠI NHA TRANG , XÉT NGHIỆM ADN ĐỔI HỌ CHO CON tại Nha Trang

🎯Đại sứ quán các nước tại Nha Trang đã chỉ định công dân của mình đến GENTIS để thực hiện phân tích ADN làm thủ tục NHẬP QUỐC TỊCH và thủ tục hành chính khác❓

🎯Quy Trình Xét Nghiệm ADN Nha Trang chuẩn Quốc Tế tại GENTIS 🥇

▶️Tại sao phải làm Xét Nghiệm ADN tại GENTIS để tránh tiền mất tật mang,Và bạn không cần phải làm xét nghiệm ADN Nhiều lần❓❓❓

🚩Gentis - TRUNG TÂM DI TRUYỀN UY TÍN- CHẤT LƯỢNG QUỐC TẾ

☎0971.401.240 tư vấn miễn phí

🏢 132 Hoàng Văn Thụ , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa

"XÁC ĐỊNH MỐI QUAN HỆ CHA-CON; MẸ-CON CHÍNH XÁC 100% CHỈ TỪ 24h- kiểm định bởi chuyên gia viện Khoa Học Hình Sự"

👉XÉT NGHIỆM ADN LÀM GIẤY KHAI SINH

👉XÉT NGHIỆM ADN BỔ SUNG TÊN CHA VÀO GIẤY KHAI SINH

👉XÉT NGHIỆM ADN NHẬP TỊCH , NỘP LÃNH SỰ QUÁN

👉XÉT NGHIỆM ADN THỪA KẾ , NỘP TẠI TÒA ÁN

👉LÀM THẺ ADN CÁ NHÂN

#Tích_hợp_làm_khai_sinh và #nhập_tịch #chỉ_trong_1_lần_xét_nghiệm với mức chi phí thấp nhất

❓Kết quả chính xác 100%

Tất cả các cuộc xét nghiệm ADN tại GENTIS luôn đảm bảo được độ chính xác tuyệt đối trong trường hợp xác định #ADN huyết thống không có quan hệ huyết thống, chính xác 99,99% đối với trường hợp có mối quan hệ huyết thống. Đặc biệt, xét nghiệm #ADN_trướcsinh không xâm lấn, đảm bảo an toàn cho cả mẹ bầu và thai nhi, kết quả cho độ chính xác tương tự như khi đứa trẻ đã chào đời.

Đối với những xét nghiệm #ADN_hỗ_trợ_sinhsản, #chẩn_đoán_ungthư, #tầmsoátbệnhditruyền cũng đều cho được độ chính xác lên tới 99,99%. Mang lại cho quý khách hàng sự yên tâm nhất

❓ Thời gian trả kết quả nhanh nhất

Quý khách hàng có thể nhận kết quả xét nghiệm ADN chỉ sau 24 giờ kể từ khi thu mẫu. GENTIS luôn cam kết tất cả các cuộc xét nghiệm di truyền tại GENTIS dù ở gói thời gian nào cũng đều cho được độ chính xác như nhau.

❓ Miễn phí xét nghiệm mở rộng

Tại nhiều trung tâm xét nghiệm ADN, kết quả xét nghiệm được dựa trên từ 16 locus gen. Tại GENTIS, tất cả các cuộc xét nghiệm di truyền đều được thực hiện phân tích trên tối thiểu 24 locus gen, đối với những trường hợp đặc biệt cần thực hiện xét nghiệm mở rộng, GENTIS tiến hành phân tích ADN trên 24 locus gen để có được kết quả xét nghiệm chính xác nhất. Quý khách hàng không phải mất thêm bất kỳ một phụ phí hay chi phí phát sinh nào cho cuộc xét nghiệm mở rộng.

❓. Kết quả có tính pháp lý

Kết quả xét nghiệm ADN tại GENTIS được tòa án, lãnh sự quán, các cơ quan hành chính chấp nhận, là cơ sở để giải quyết các thủ tục pháp lý cần chứng minh về mối quan hệ huyết thống như: Làm giấy khai sinh cho con khi cha mẹ chưa có giấy đăng ký kết hôn, thêm tên cha/mẹ vào giấy khai sinh của con, làm thủ tục thừa kế,...

.❓ Cam kết bảo mật thông tin khách hàng

băng hệ thống đánh số mã vạch, được hội đồng khoa học kiểm tra lại trước khi đưa ra kết luận cuối cùng

❓. Thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh chóng

Chỉ mất khoảng 10 - 15 phút để hoàn thiện thủ tục xét nghiệm ADN tại GENTIS

❓. Chi phí thấp nhất

Bằng việc đầu tư hệ thống máy xét nghiệm hiện đại, trang thiết bị tiên tiến được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ nước ngoài, có thể đọc được nhiều mẫu xét nghiệm ADN trong một lần chạy giúp cho chi phí thực hiện xét nghiệm tại GENTIS được tối ưu nhất có thể. Các xét nghiệm được thực hiện ngay tại phòng Lab của Gentis

❓. Hệ thống phòng LAB hiện đại, tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001 - 2015

GENTIS là đơn vị đầu tiên thực hiện xét nghiệm ADN theo tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001 - 2015. Tất cả các xét nghiệm di truyền tại GENTIS đều được trực tiếp thực hiện ngay tại phòng LAB hiện đại trong cả 2 trụ sở chính của GENTIS. Các bước tiến hành xét nghiệm được thực hiện theo quy trình nghiêm ngặt để tránh nhầm lẫn và nhiễm mẫu.

❓.GENTIS Liên kết với nhiều bệnh viện lớn trong cả nước, trở thành đối tác tin cậy với các bệnh viện trên cả nước để phục vụ quý khách hàng được thuận tiện và dễ dàng nhất như Bệnh viện Đại học y Hà Nội, Bệnh viện Nam Học, Bệnh viện phụ sản Hà Nội,...

=> Hỗ trợ thu mẫu tận nơi, tiện lợi, đảm bảo hài lòng khách hàng.

🔜Liên hệ để được Gentis tư vấn miễn phí: 0971.401.240

🏢132 Hoàng Văn Thụ ,Phường Phương Sài , thành phố Nha Trang ,tỉnh Khánh Hòa

🏢70 A Nguyễn Văn Cừ , Phường 7 , Thành phố Tuy Hòa , Tỉnh Phú Yên

🏢106 Nguyễn Huệ , Quy Nhơn , Bình Định

🏢134 Nguyễn Thị Định, Thành Nhất, Thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột, Đắk Lắk

🏢 75 Lê Thị Hồng Gấm , phường Nghĩa Trung , thị xã Gia Nghĩa , tỉnh Đắk Nông

🏢 70 Đào Duy Anh , phường Phú Trinh , thành phố Phan Thiết , tỉnh Bình Thuận

🏢 212 Huỳnh Đăng Thơ , thành phố Kon Tum , tỉnh Kon Tum

🏢 53/10 Lê Quang Định , phường Thắng Nhất, thành phố Vũng Tàu

----------

